#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Controversy between "Tabs" and "Spaces"

## Assassin

Has there been a continuous debate over the years, if the source code lines were returned using tabular or spatial characters? In general, most people do not bother to read code that is consistently returned by tabs, or in code that is consistently entered using spaces. Complications occur when some of the lines are bled with the cards and others are bled with spaces. In these cases, the code will be displayed correctly if the reader has the same tab settings as the authors and all authors have used consistent patterns.
tab-space-programming.png
*Which is most comfortable for you?*

----------


## Shana

> Has there been a continuous debate over the years, if the source code lines were returned using tabular or spatial characters? In general, most people do not bother to read code that is consistently returned by tabs, or in code that is consistently entered using spaces. Complications occur when some of the lines are bled with the cards and others are bled with spaces. In these cases, the code will be displayed correctly if the reader has the same tab settings as the authors and all authors have used consistent patterns.
> tab-space-programming.png
> *Which is most comfortable for you?*


I'm completely a tab person. Actually, before I watched Silicon Valley, I didn't know there was so much controversy in Tab vs Spaces. I prefer Tabs because I can't keep on tapping the space bar to make my code readable.

----------


## Assassin

> I'm completely a tab person. Actually, before I watched Silicon Valley, I didn't know there was so much controversy in Tab vs Spaces. I prefer Tabs because I can't keep on tapping the space bar to make my code readable.


Yes it is, but when I using MySQL there is an error occurred when I used tabs to leave space between data values to insert into table, and it cause error because of these tabs. I wasted too long to short out this, but visibly there is no change or error on the code. So what do you think about it?? How to solve this type of issues??

----------


## Shana

> Yes it is, but when I using MySQL there is an error occurred when I used tabs to leave space between data values to insert into table, and it cause error because of these tabs. I wasted too long to short out this, but visibly there is no change or error on the code. So what do you think about it?? How to solve this type of issues??


In MySQL I don't think you need a lot of tabs to make your code readable, coz we don't get to write the code in 15 to 20 lines in SQL at a single time, do we? It's just maximum 5 lines. So I go with spaces here.

----------


## Assassin

> In MySQL I don't think you need a lot of tabs to make your code readable, coz we don't get to write the code in 15 to 20 lines in SQL at a single time, do we? It's just maximum 5 lines. So I go with spaces here.


Yes it is, But by mistakenly if I used tabs it can't be identifiable there that's the issue for me. Need Tabs and Spaces indicated separately.

----------

